# Errores en el encabezamiento de WR en español



## Rayines

Hola: Hay un par de errores que quería señalar. En las orejas superiores de la página, en Enlaces, "abrir" está escrito con "h" (de "horror" ). 
Yo pondría el "quien" de "quien está en línea" con acento: "quién está en línea", porque lo considero una forma indirecta de interrogación. (éste no es muy grave ).
Luego, yendo a un hilo, en Herramientas, la palabra "desuscribirse" me suena horrible, es más, no existe...¿Porqué no, "quitar/borrar suscripción del tema"?, es más largo, pero creo que es más correcto.

De los tres, el primero es alerta rojo .
Saludos


----------



## swift

Alerta roj*a* Inés.  

No había advertido esos errores... Me pregunto si vienen de origen con el vBulletin, y si es factible para Mike corregirlos. Aguardemos.


----------



## belén

Muchísimas gracias, Inés.

Mike ha estado actualizando todo el interface en español y nos comentó que estuviéramos alerta por si veíamos cosas raras. 

¡Lo de "habrir" es de comisaría!  
Un abrazo,
Belén


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Entrados en gastos, ¿me permiten?
Cuando recibo una notificación, dice:

de responder a un tema del cual *al que* estás suscrito*,* titulado*:*

Luego, abajo, dice:

Sinceramente, *Atentamente.*
WordReference Forums

Muchas gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Hola , _sinceramente _para mí tiene sentido .


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chamyto said:


> Hola_, _sinceramente _para mí tiene sentido_.


 
Para nosotros, en México, y supongo que para otras partes, no significa nada más que un anglicismo.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo nunca uso la interfaz en español, pero me dio curiosidad. Veo que en el menú de suscripciones, bajo "notificación" lee "ninguno" en lugar de "ninguna". Otro errorcito de vBHispano. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## H saílE

En el formulario de respuesta avanzado el imput "Enviar Respuesta" cambia a "Someter Respuesta" y de verdad, yo no quiero dominar a nadie ni nada, solo publicarla 

Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

H saílE said:


> En el formulario de respuesta avanzado el imput "Enviar Respuesta" cambia a "Someter Respuesta" y de verdad, yo no quiero dominar a nadie ni nada, solo publicarla
> 
> Un saludo


¡Sí, realmente, nunca escuchado!


----------



## mkellogg

Muchas gracias.  Ya he hecho todos estos cambios.  Creo que hay muchos más problemas...  Si hay demasiados, voy a volver a poner la traducción vieja.

Mike


----------



## swift

Gracias a ti, Mike. 

Lo malo es que acabo de encontrar otro error menor:





*Tu* has participado en este tema

Hace falta una tilde en la "u". Hasta me atrevería a decir que no hace falta ese "tú", pero es mi gusto personal. 

Pero no son demasiados los errores, son minucias...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Entrados en gastos, ¿me permiten?
> Cuando recibo una notificación, dice:
> 
> de responder a un tema del cual *al que* estás suscrito*,* titulado*:*
> 
> Luego, abajo, dice:
> 
> Sinceramente, *Atentamente.*
> WordReference Forums
> 
> Muchas gracias.


 
Estimado Mike... veo con gusto que las dos sugerencias que me permití someter el día de ayer ya han sido atendidas.

Eso se llama rapidez y eficacia y atención a los participantes.
¡Guau!
Gracias, felicidades, saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Sí, retiro la alerta roja .


----------



## swift

Perdón, sé que soy odioso pero...






 ¿No sería mejor una "suscripción"?


----------



## belén

¡Muchas gracias, Mike!


----------



## H saílE

Gracias mkellogg por la atención y rapidez.
Lo siguiente sólo como sugerencia:
En la barra superior de los enlaces (<div class="tborder">) hay dos no traducidos:
My  Threads | Panel de Control | Rules/Ayuda
¿Quedaría mejor "Tus Temas" y "Reglas" ?

Un saludo


----------



## mkellogg

H saílE said:


> My  Threads |Panel de Control | Rules/Ayuda
> ¿Quedaría mejor "Tus Temas" y "Reglas" ?


Most of the words that are still in English are the results of my edits to the interface, and they don't get automatically updated with the new language packs.  I plan to take care of them all, for all languages, in August or September.

Mike

EDIT: Thanks Swift, I've changed it.


----------



## swift

Thank you again, Mike.


----------



## H saílE

Gracias Mike.


----------



## Nanon

No sé si es consecuencia de los recientes cambios, pero hace un par de días me salió la interfaz en español, y por inercia la dejé así . 
El resultado es que acabo de agregar a alguien a mis contactos y me salió este mensaje:


> <Fulano> *ah* sido satisfactoriamente agregado a tus contactos...


¿Se podrá corregir ese dedazo? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mkellogg

I've started a WR interface for other languages like Polish and it has gone well.  Are any of you interested in starting WR's own Spanish-language interface to the forums?


----------



## swift

Hello Mike,

That's a nice idea!  Where's the forum interface translation page for Spanish?


----------



## mkellogg

The interface translation page is hidden.  I'll PM you a sample page.

EDIT: Great, we have a volunteer.  I hope to have the start of WR's own translation available within a couple of weeks.

Mike


----------

